# Misty 4months:)



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Misty is 4months today it was a 1st rough month, but things are starting to get better
Here are pix of yesterday , my bf and I took our pups to the park. (First time misty goes to the park) She did great , even if yorkies and chihuahuaa were barking at her, she didn't bark back, so I was proud of her^-^ Everyone loved her, we had lots of fun!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is so tiny and cute! Boo is five months old and I haven't taken out like that because he still needs his rabies shot. Glad she is doing better.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

aw! so tiny! She is quite the princess <3


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

She's adorable! Oakley's almost 8 months and I still haven't taken him to a dog park.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> She is so tiny and cute! Boo is five months old and I haven't taken out like that because he still needs his rabies shot. Glad she is doing better.


I took her because she's always inside , and we don't have an air condition system and its getting hot here in LA so I felt bad and I took her out for a bit, we dont have a yard, so it was new to her, Can she get sick?.___.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I would be cautious if she doesnt have all her shots yet. Especailly in public places like parks, the risk of catching something increases. 

I know some here may disagree with me (sorry!) but maybe you could take her to puppy classes? I took Khloee to puppy classes because I believe socialization is extremely important and should be encouraged at an early age. The advantage to puppy classes vs public places is that credible classes will require that each puppy (maintained to puppies up to about 5 months) has up to date shots respective to their age, and they will sanitize as appropriate.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Someone else who knows more than me can give you better advice but I wouldn't take her out like that unless she has had ALL of her shots. But this advice is coming from a Maltese Mommie with 3 babies that never go outside unless they are being carried. Too many big critters that live in the woods behind and beside my house that can eat furry little babies.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

iLoveMisty said:


> I took her because she's always inside , and we don't have an air condition system and its getting hot here in LA so I felt bad and I took her out for a bit, we dont have a yard, so it was new to her, Can she get sick?.___.



If you put her on the ground in a high risk area like a dog park and she has not had her full set of vaccinations, yes, she can get sick. 

Who is her big friend?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie is almost 3 years old (August) and he has never been to a dog park (at least not since he is with us). I personally don't feel comfortable with dog parks and won't take him to one. But we have a big yard. He can run from one end to the other unleashed. It's plenty of exercise for him. I am tired just watching him. The 2 chihuahuas I am babysitting right now are too lazy to follow him on his zoomies.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Well , its not a "dog park". It's more like a lake/park where ppl go to fish and have picnics... I carried her half of the time tho, I would get her everytime dogs passed by because I didn't want them to bite her or something.... There were more joggers than dogs, We were gonna take them out again today cuz she turned 4months .__.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

iLoveMisty said:


> Well , its not a "dog park". It's more like a lake/park where ppl go to fish and have picnics... I carried her half of the time tho, I would get her everytime dogs passed by because I didn't want them to bite her or something.... There were more joggers than dogs, We were gonna take them out again today cuz she turned 4months .__.



You can take her out, just don't put her on the ground. The Parvo virus can live in the soil for a long time so in my opinion, it's just not worth the risk. You've already had some parvo scares - it's not a illness that should be taken lightly! 

I would do as someone else suggested, sign her up for a puppy class.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Shes so tiny and cute!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

She is ADORABLE! Sushi has big dog brothers and I love taking pictures of them together. Looks so cute!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy 4 months, Misty! 

To be honest, I would NOT put her on the ground until her shots are all completed. You can certainly take her outdoors, but carry her instead.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Misty is such a little sweetheart. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

We are taking our pups to the park but misty is going to be in her baggy>.< I guess I just wanted her to have fun and didn't think about the health issues ..:/


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Will Learn I Know You Have a lot of love for Her.*
*She is Just So Beautiful.*
*Love and Learn and Enjoy Your Little One.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *You Will Learn I Know You Have a lot of love for Her.*
> *She is Just So Beautiful.*
> *Love and Learn and Enjoy Your Little One.*
> *Nickee in Pa**



I love her so much, I guess I just have to research a lot still, thank you, she is beautiful isn't she^-^ lol


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Misty is beautiful!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, I agree with everyone on here -WAIT until she is finished with all her shots. She is so tiny so you want to protect her. She doesn't need a lot of space to run around and have fun!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Giovanna,
Is with all respect that I ask you, have your vet says something about her vaccines schedules at all? I am very surprised to know you were bringing her to the grass - doesn't matter is it is a dogs park - or even to walk outside not knowing she must have her shots done. Either your vet is a terrible one or I don't know. Within a month Misty got a parvo scare, a kennel cough or possible collapse trachea, got strangled and now she's on the grass without her shots. 
Yes, there is A LOT for you to read for the sake of your precious dog. Take your time, this forum is great help and as I've said before we are here to help. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dominic said:


> Giovanna,
> Is with all respect that I ask you, have your vet says something about her vaccines schedules at all? I am very surprised to know you were bringing her to the grass - doesn't matter is it is a dogs park - or even to walk outside not knowing she must have her shots done. Either your vet is a terrible one or I don't know. Within a month Misty got a parvo scare, a kennel cough or possible collapse trachea, got strangled and now she's on the grass without her shots.
> Yes, there is A LOT for you to read for the sake of your precious dog. Take your time, this forum is great help and as I've said before we are here to help.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
Xoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

such a cutie pie :wub2:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's just precious:wub: like others have said be careful with her I'd hate to see her get sick
What fun you must be having with her


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

mdbflorida said:


> She is so tiny and cute! Boo is five months old and I haven't taken out like that because he still needs his rabies shot. Glad she is doing better.





Oakley Jackson said:


> She's adorable! Oakley's almost 8 months and I still haven't taken him to a dog park.





iLoveMisty said:


> I took her because she's always inside , and we don't have an air condition system and its getting hot here in LA so I felt bad and I took her out for a bit, we dont have a yard, so it was new to her, Can she get sick?.___.





bellaratamaltese said:


> You can take her out, just don't put her on the ground. The Parvo virus can live in the soil for a long time so in my opinion, it's just not worth the risk. You've already had some parvo scares - it's not a illness that should be taken lightly!
> 
> I would do as someone else suggested, sign her up for a puppy class.


I am confused why everyone is assuming a 4 month old has not yet been fully vaccinated for Parvo? 

I would not worry at all about the final rabies shot for taking a walk in a park. It isn't like the puppy is likely to encounter a rabid racoon or something on lead. And I do not ever let my dogs run with unknown dogs in a dog park, but it looks like the OP is not at a dog park, but instead just a nice place to walk where everyone is leashed. And all puppies need socialization. Dog classes are great, and I would encourage everyone to consider finding a good positive training class to try, but a park like this sounds just fine to me. In fact the dogs look like they are doing great. :thumbsup:

Remember, so long as she has had her full puppy series (all of her DHPP shots) she should be fine even if she has not had her Rabies shot yet. At 4 months she should be done with her Puppy series other than her rabies.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Misty is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Misty is such a tiny cutie!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> I am confused why everyone is assuming a 4 month old has not yet been fully vaccinated for Parvo?
> 
> I would not worry at all about the final rabies shot for taking a walk in a park. It isn't like the puppy is likely to encounter a rabid racoon or something on lead. And I do not ever let my dogs run with unknown dogs in a dog park, but it looks like the OP is not at a dog park, but instead just a nice place to walk where everyone is leashed. And all puppies need socialization. Dog classes are great, and I would encourage everyone to consider finding a good positive training class to try, but a park like this sounds just fine to me. In fact the dogs look like they are doing great. :thumbsup:
> 
> Remember, so long as she has had her full puppy series (all of her DHPP shots) she should be fine even if she has not had her Rabies shot yet. At 4 months she should be done with her Puppy series other than her rabies.


I give the last one at 16 weeks so would not take a puppy that just turned 4 mos old out in the grass in a public place yet. I try to wait until after that two week period after they have the last vaccination for the antibodies to build. I will maybe let them on my own grass before then but I would not take them out to a public place.

The OP has already had a parvo scare that caused an expensive ER visit so if this was me, I'd be even more cautious.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

So tiny


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I give the last one at 16 weeks so would not take a puppy that just turned 4 mos old out in the grass in a public place yet. I try to wait until after that two week period after they have the last vaccination for the antibodies to build. I will maybe let them on my own grass before then but I would not take them out to a public place.
> 
> The OP has already had a parvo scare that caused an expensive ER visit so if this was me, I'd be even more cautious.


Since at 4 months she would be almost 18 weeks old, she should have had her last puppy shot at least a week and a half ago. In the literature I have read it takes days, not weeks for the vaccine to be effective. If the puppy has had the whole series on schedule her risk would be extremely low anyway so long as she is on schedule. 

I worry a great deal about how we on this forum scare people away from socializing their puppies. The AVSAB is very clear that puppies should be given socialization as much as possible in this period and that the risk to a puppy on a current vaccination schedule is very low compared to the risk to their health and well-being if they are not properly socialized. 

http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> Since at 4 months she would be almost 18 weeks old, she should have had her last puppy shot at least a week and a half ago. In the literature I have read it takes days, not weeks for the vaccine to be effective. If the puppy has had the whole series on schedule her risk would be extremely low anyway so long as she is on schedule.
> 
> I worry a great deal about how we on this forum scare people away from socializing their puppies. The AVSAB is very clear that puppies should be given socialization as much as possible in this period and that the risk to a puppy on a current vaccination schedule is very low compared to the risk to their health and well-being if they are not properly socialized.
> 
> http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf


 Wait, am I crazy (OK, don't really answer that) but at 4 months as of yesterday, wouldn't she be 16 weeks? Not 18 weeks?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree with you, socializing is a huge part of new puppy ownership. But in this particular case, this pup has gotten off to a rough start, by having serious episodes of vomiting/diarrhea, kennel cough and being choked by a child, so vaccinations may not have been at the top of the priority list with the mulitple vet visits. But you're right, I shouldn't just assume she has not been fully vaccinated. I still personally would err on the side of caution and not put her at risk for another week or two. Especially if the breeder was not reliable and meets his puppy purchasers in a parking lot - I am not sure that I would trust that vaccinations were started at all, unless it had been documented by a vet while the puppy was still in the breeder's possession.

To the OP, when did she last have her vaccinations?

ETA - If Misty is over her kennel cough, you should meet up with us at the Pasadena dog show this weekend!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is SO cute!!! :wub: 

I'm def not a puppy expert (both of mine were rescues at 1-2yrs of age) but one thing I do remember reading over and over again on this forum is to not let your puppy on the grass if they haven't had their parvo shot yet... so hopefully she has gotten it? 

At least now you know to keep her off the grass til you get the rest of her shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Wait, am I crazy (OK, don't really answer that) but at 4 months as of yesterday, wouldn't she be 16 weeks? Not 18 weeks?


I sometimes say a puppy is 4 months at 16 weeks, but since a month is typically about 30 days (or 4.3 weeks per month) they would not really be 4 months until after they are over 17 weeks going into the start of the 18th week. 

I don't know for sure that the OP was counting her age in months not weeks, nor do I know if she has completed the vaccination schedule, but it seemed like everyone was making an assumption that she was not fully vaccinated here and someone was also suggesting she should not leave the house until her rabies vaccine. We need to be careful not to terrify people into keeping their dogs isolated in this crucial period.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Misty has all her parvo shots.. The time I got a parvo scare was because I didn't know how puppies are and any little thing got me worried, when she threw up I went crazy!! I took her totthe ER because it was late already, so it was pretty expensive, it was just an upset tummy, but I did get scared and I was paranoid for like 2 and a half weeks , I didn't sleep,id be right next to her touching her belly every 5min to make sure she was breathing,. Her cough stopped already, so my bf thought it'd be nice if we took her and his dog out , and for me to treat her like a normal puppy, Everyone in my family says I over react since I'm always watching every move she takes, I try my hardest so that nothing happens to her, but I seem to fail every time, she got choked by my Special Ed cousin WHILE I was holding my Misty, she came from behind me, I know better than to leave her go next to her, but she got her, I know I seem irresponsible on here because everytime I post something up , I get advices and pretty much scolded lol. Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the advice, but I just wanna let you guys know that I try my best with the resources I have, I can't afford puppy classes, I can only afford the bare necessities , like vet visits, and food.I don't have an AC , and I read online about the kennel cough that it was also the temperature in the room that can get them sick. So I decided it was a good idea to take misty out to have some fresh air and some fun. Sorry for the essay. Lol. But just felt like putting that out there>.<


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Misty is 17weeks I believe, her bday is on January 29th, and her last vaccinatione was about 2 weeks ago and they held over on one because she was sick, so now that she's not coughing anymore, I have to take her in this week for just that vaccine . Misty is like new, she's healthy and playful , now that I cut her hair, I think she feels much better, I love her so much and the last thing I want to do is get her sick . I will start walking her around my boyfriends block now, ill wait on the park for now. Thank you everyone for your advice and comments , tough love lol


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I agree with you, socializing is a huge part of new puppy ownership. But in this particular case, this pup has gotten off to a rough start, by having serious episodes of vomiting/diarrhea, kennel cough and being choked by a child, so vaccinations may not have been at the top of the priority list with the mulitple vet visits. But you're right, I shouldn't just assume she has not been fully vaccinated. I still personally would err on the side of caution and not put her at risk for another week or two. Especially if the breeder was not reliable and meets his puppy purchasers in a parking lot - I am not sure that I would trust that vaccinations were started at all, unless it had been documented by a vet while the puppy was still in the breeder's possession.
> 
> To the OP, when did she last have her vaccinations?
> 
> ETA - If Misty is over her kennel cough, you should meet up with us at the Pasadena dog show this weekend!





I've never been to a dog show before ! . Please fill me in on the details


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Giovanna,
It is so good that you are taking advantage of all the "schooling" we are giving to you. LOL! You know, we are passionate about our Maltese as I'm sure you are and all we say it is to help all of us to do a better job. I've learned so much on this forum and I'm very grateful for all the information that is available here and for so many good people I've met. 
I hope you can go to the show, I wish I could go.
Now, we need more pictures of Misty. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes lol and I love Misty, I think Maltese are so special. They are totally different compared to other dogs. They aren't simple they are just great! So gorgeous , playful , and smart! I'd tale more pix of misty if she let herself lol. All she does is run around lol


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Giovanna, you do not seem irresponsible at all. I can tell you love Misty very much, which is why you worry about her. We all worry so much, which is why you are getting lots of advice and suggestions! 
No matter what we do, we can't protect them from everything. All we can do is learn as much as we can, and do our very best, but things can still happen.
Please try not to worry so much and enjoy this special puppy time!
There are some good training videos on YouTube. Kikopup is good - positive reinforcement training you can do at home. This is the link to the intro video with lots of links to other ones:




 
The other important thing for puppies is socialization - exposing them (in a safe way) to lots of noises and people. This helps prevent them from being scared nervous dogs when they grow up. It is good to take Misty lots of places, even if you have to carry her, and let her meet lots of different people and be exposed to all kinds of noises.

Misty is just absolutely adorable! I love her little harness - too cute!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Giovanna, you do not seem irresponsible at all. I can tell you love Misty very much, which is why you worry about her. We all worry so much, which is why you are getting lots of advice and suggestions!
> No matter what we do, we can't protect them from everything. All we can do is learn as much as we can, and do our very best, but things can still happen.
> Please try not to worry so much and enjoy this special puppy time!
> There are some good training videos on YouTube. Kikopup is good - positive reinforcement training you can do at home. This is the link to the intro video with lots of links to other ones:
> ...





Thank you!! Will have to try^-^ and I try to take her everywhere, although she still gets scared lot, police sirens scare her so much. Need to get her used to all these noises before 4th of July!


----------

